# fantail pigeons for sale in canada



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

i have a few good fantails for sale fatails are 25$ along with homers wich are 10$ if anyone is interested please email me @ [email protected] 
ps. they are tame and some are hand fed


----------



## pig-eon (Mar 5, 2005)

If only I found out about this before buying my 4 rollers and 4 homers. Sorry I am intersted but not right now. I think I'll limit my birds there for now.


----------

